# Anyone using the ISTA CO2 45g Cartriage System



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Any of these cartridge systems really suck because they don't last and you have to buy their expensive refills. As much as everyone hates the initial cost of a CO2 setup, it's the upfront cost and then small maintenance costs. The cartridge systems are the opposite. Cheap upfront cost, but they get you on the refills.

$200 upfront and $15 every 4 months to refill

or

$50 upfront and $30 every month to refill.

you can quickly see which ones is going to outpace itself quickly.


I rather dose Excel than use those things.


----------



## ronnie6989 (Jan 5, 2013)

What do you guys think about Red Sea's CO 2 setup for hook up to a 5 lb tank. I had one years ago and it work really good. I like the CO 2 diffuser that comes with it. Power head type. I have the Fluval 88g system on my 7.9 gal tank. Its ok but, pay up to for a refill ($18-$20) per month. I get a month out of one refill.

Ronnie


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Any of these cartridge systems really suck because they don't last and you have to buy their expensive refills. As much as everyone hates the initial cost of a CO2 setup, it's the upfront cost and then small maintenance costs. The cartridge systems are the opposite. Cheap upfront cost, but they get you on the refills.
> 
> $200 upfront and $15 every 4 months to refill
> 
> ...


You're actually understating the cartridge cost. Once a month? Maybe on a pico. 45 grams is 1.6 ounces, which is less than a tenth of the volume of a typical paintball canister, which itself is 1/4th the size of a 5lb cylinder. And then further reduce the duration by 66% if there's no solenoid to turn it off for 2/3 of every day.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What is up with all these post lately about disposable Co2 cartridges? 

Yo Getochkn, I notice you are in the great white north. In Toronto, you can get a 5lb refill on the spot for 23 bucks OR a 20 - 24 oz refill for 6 bucks. The difference works out to be almost the same. 

What 15 dollars are you talking about? A 5lb?


----------



## themaninthesuit (Aug 26, 2013)

Got one running last week. Already spent 20 bucks on replacements for a 5 gallon (not counting one I ruined by pluging in without the o-ring which was blatantly stupid on my side) definitively not a good business.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I was about to buy this setup for a nano but skipped it for all reasons above. I have posted this thread before and though it's not a cheap setup (but uses the same regulator as ADA setups with some benefits) and it's the only way I would go. However, it seems like a paintball setup makes more sense which makes less sense than a 5lb or more setup. Not saying anyone is bad, this is the only disposable one I have seen that I was willing to consider, given long run costs:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101417


I know people hate to hear a lot of what people are saying but having a "regular" CO2 setup first, it is hard to make sense of the cost of most disposable systems, especially since on many, you don't even know if refills will be available in the future. I have tried to justify a disposable setup and I personally can't. That's my opinion. Most people who disagree end up with a nice new setup in months, not years.


----------

